# Mon disque n’a pas pu être partitionné (BootCamp)



## shyra (4 Mars 2018)

"Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque. Veuillez exécuter Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur."
C'est ce que mon mac book air me marque lors de l'installation de windows 10.
Je sais que plusieurs postes ont déjà traîtés le sujet mais aucun ne m'a aidé.
J'ai déjà utilisé les manipulations suivantes : 

diskutil erasevolume free space disk0s6
Puis
diskutil erasevolume free space disk0s5
Et
diskutil erasevolume free space disk0s4
Puis
diskutil cs resizestack 70B74670-8605-4877-95B2-99E36CDECE31 0b

Tout cela n'a pas marché.

Voici pour diskutil list : 
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         81.1 GB    disk0s2


/dev/disk1 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +81.1 GB    disk1

                                Physical Store disk0s2

   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            48.7 GB    disk1s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 40.5 MB    disk1s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4


/dev/disk2 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +4.7 GB     disk2


/dev/disk3 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            CCCOMA_X86FRE_FR-FR... +3.5 GB     disk3

et pour diskutil cs list : 

No CoreStorage logical volume groups found

Merci à tous ceux qui m'aideront... 

Cordialement


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2018)

Salut *shyra
*
Une commande du type :

```
diskutil cs resizestack 70B74670-8605-4877-95B2-99E36CDECE31 0b
```

ne peut marcher que si tu as un système de stockage *CoreStorage* sur la partition-Système > et si le *Volume Logique* exporté a pour *UUID* : *70B74670-8605-4877-95B2-99E36CDECE31* --> ce qui n'est pas le cas puisque tu as un format *apfs* sur la partition-Système.

La commande de récupération de l'espace libre se transforme alors en ceci -->

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```

où la seule variable consiste dans l'index de disque virtuel du *Conteneur apfs* (ici = *disk1*)

la commande récupère tout l'espace libre situé en-dessous de la partition-Système à cette partition et au *Conteneur* qu'elle supporte.
Si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur > repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```

et poste le tableau

en procédant ainsi pour ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## shyra (4 Mars 2018)

```
MacBook-Air-de-OrN:~ ornshyra$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            48.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 40.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +4.7 GB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X86FRE_FR-FR... +3.5 GB     disk3
```

Quand j'ai fais diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b je n'ai pas eu de message d'erreur et j'ai donc fais comme vous me l'avez dis j'ai tout de suite fais la commande diskutil list et les résultats sont si dessus.

Merci de me répondre marcomaniac.

Cordialement, Shyra


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2018)

Comme tu peux le voir -->

```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2
```


la partition de résidence de l'*apfs* a récupéré tout l'espace libre et fait *121 Go*

Problème résolu.


----------



## shyra (4 Mars 2018)

Je retente et je peux vous redire ?

Merci beaucoup
Cordialement,


----------



## shyra (4 Mars 2018)

J'ai retenté d'installer windows 10 et j'ai eu le même code d'erreur.

"
*Votre disque n’a pas pu être partitionné.*
Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque. Veuillez exécuter Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur."

Je ne comprends vraiment pas..

Merci de votre aide.

Cordialement, Shyra


----------



## shyra (4 Mars 2018)

Je suis sûrement un peu lourd mais je suis dessus depuis 15h et j'aimerais vraiment réussir.. 

Je compte sur votre précieuse aide.

Merci beaucoup

Cordialement,


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2018)

Repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau dans une fenêtre de code -> que je voie où en est le partitionnement du disque


----------



## shyra (5 Mars 2018)

```
dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            46.6 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 40.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```

voici

En vous remerciant.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2018)

La partition principale *disk0s2* a toujours tout l'espace voulu (*121 Go*).

Je te propose un test de re-partitionnement (non destructif du volume *Macintosh HD* et de ses données) --> afin de vérifier comment le *Conteneur apfs* gère cette requête.

Passe (en copier-coller) la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 70g jhfs+ Brol 0b
```


cette commande réduit le *Conteneur* (et sa partition de résidence) à *70 Go* > et crée avec l'espace libéré une partition *disk0s3* de *51 Go* (environ) > au format *Apple_HFS+* > montant un volume intitulé *Brol*

Poste l'affichage complet retourné par cette commande.


----------



## shyra (5 Mars 2018)

et voici :


```
Started APFS operation
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking snapshot 1 of 1
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 121 123 069 952 to 69 999 996 928 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49153
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2018)

Cette mention finale -->

```
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


désigne formellement le résultat d'un bogue de High Sierra : à l'installation du format *apfs* sur un SSD > il arrive (pour une raison inconnue = *X*) que le *système de fichiers apfs* s'installe avec une « erreur de structure interne ». Cette erreur structurale à l'installation est absolument indétectable par une vérification du système de fichiers --> comme tu peux le voir ici où l'*apfs* passe la vérification avec un sans faute manifeste :
	
	



```
Storage system check exit code is 0
```
 (le code de sortie de la vérification du système de stockage *apfs* est *0* comme zéro faute)

le fait que tout paraisse aller comme il faut à la vérification --> n'empêche pas le dispositif de l'*apfs* d'être grevé par une erreur de structure interne - indétectable mais effective - dont l'effet est de verrouiller en taille le *Conteneur apfs* et d'empêcher tout re-dimensionnement. C'est la raison exacte de l'échec de l'installation de Windows chez toi > l'«Assistant BootCamp» ne parvenant pas à re-dimensionner le *Conteneur*.

La seule solution qui fonctionne à ce jour consiste en une opération circulaire -->


a) sauvegarder les données

b) démarrer par internet > supprimer le *Conteneur apfs* > ré-installer High Sierra (ce qui recrée un format *apfs*)

c) récupérer les données

=> le pari à la base de cette démarche circulaire est qu'une nouvelle installation de l'*apfs* échappera l'erreur de structure interne. Mais il arrive que l'erreur ré-intervienne de façon récurrente.


Tout ce que j'ai dit précédemment est le résumé de plus d'une dizaine de cas attestés sur les forums pour ce qui est du 3è bogue. High Sierra est de loin le champion du bogue parmi tous les OS Apple qui ont jamais existé. Des bogues qu'on peut estimer majeurs - si l'on prend l'utilisateur comme référence --> bogue d'installation de mise-à-jour induisant un blocage du démarrage du Mac > bogue de changement de nom d'un utilisateur le dégradant du statut *Admin* au statut *Standard* > bogue d'une erreur de structure interne à l'installation verrouillant en taille le *Conteneur apfs*.

Il a été fait un gos battage médiatique sur des bogues de sécurité de High Sierra : mais ces bogues ne sont que des bogues "idéologiques" ou d'opinion (ils donnent lieu à des appréhensions imaginaires de dangers ou d'agression en-dehors de toute réalité *actuelle* de ces dangers). Par contre, les 3 bogues que j'ai cités sont, eux, des bogues réels d'utilisation, en ce qu'ils ont des effets bloquants immédiats pour les utilisateurs. Ce sont des bogues cruciaux, bien plus cruciaux que d'imaginaires bogues de sécurité, car ils induisent des effets de blocages immédiats et effectifs > et non pas imaginés comme des possibilité d'opinion. Il est absolument inadmissible que, toutes affaires cessantes dans le développement de High Sierra, ces 3 bogues bloquants en tant qu'effets de réalité ne fassent pas l'objet d'une correction considérée comme une urgence logicielle de premier ordre. Faisant l'objet d'une mise-à-jour corrective instante.

En ce qui te concerne > tu es victime du bogue n°3 : l'erreur de structure interne indétectacle et incorrigible de l'*apfs*. Tu vois ce qui te reste à faire, si tu ne veux pas garder un *Conteneur* verrouillé en taille.


----------



## shyra (5 Mars 2018)

Rebonjour excusez moi j’étais en cours aujourd’hui. 

Est ce que de faire le « réinstialiser OS X » avec mon pc suffirait à rétablir le problème ?


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2018)

Absolument pas !

il ne faut pas '"*Ré-installer macOS*" (ce qui laisserait intact le système de fichiers *apfs* générateur du volume du Système > avec son erreur de structure interne) --> il faut supprimer le *Conteneur apfs* > ce qui va reformater la partition d'accueil en *Apple_HFS+* > avant de ré-installer --> ce qui va remettre en place un nouveau système de fichiers *apfs* dont on espère qu'il s'installera sans erreur interne.

Pour supprimer le *Conteneur* --> il faut passer une commande dans le *Terminal* de la session de secours. Commande que je pourrai te passer. La seule question concerne la sauvegarde des données contenues actuellement dans le volume *Macintosh HD* (*46 Go*). Car le volume va être supprimé dans l'opération.

Donc : as-tu une sauvegarde ?


----------



## shyra (5 Mars 2018)

Je veux bien la commande oui car je m’en fiche de ma sauvegarde tant pis si je dois tout reprendre à 0. 
En + je ne sais même pas le faire lol


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2018)

Si tu es dans la session de secours que montrait ta capture du message #13 > va à la barre supérieure de menus de l'écran > menu Utilitaires > sous-menu Terminal.

Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre > saisis la commande informative :

```
hdiutil info
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


la commande retourne la liste des images-disques en cours d'utilisation > avec leur statut de fichier : résident du disque ou de la *RAM*.

Poste cette liste ici en copier-coller en employant le procédé suivant :


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations me feront savoir si tu peux supprimer le *Conteneur apfs* à partir de ce démarrage ou non.


----------



## shyra (5 Mars 2018)

Voici ce que m'affiche le terminal lorsque je fais la commande "hdituil info"


```
-bash-3.2# hdiutil info
framework       : 480.30.2
driver          : 10.13v480.30.2
images          : 19
================================================
image-path      : ramfile://480934734
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : false
blockcount      : 4194024
blocksize       : 512
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : <unknown>
removable       : false
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk1    GUID_partition_scheme   
/dev/disk1s1    48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC    /
================================================
image-path      : ram://10240
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 10240
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk3        /private/var/log
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk4        /Volumes
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk5        /private/var/tmp
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk6        /private/var/run
================================================
image-path      : ram://4096
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 4096
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk7        /private/tmp
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk8        /System/Installation
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk9        /private/var/db
================================================
image-path      : ram://24576
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 24576
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk10        /private/var/folders
================================================
image-path      : ram://4096
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 4096
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk11        /private/var/root/Library
================================================
image-path      : ram://2048
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 2048
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk12       
================================================
image-path      : ram://4096
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 4096
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk13        /private/var/root/Library/Containers
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk14        /Library/Preferences
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk15        /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
================================================
image-path      : ram://2048
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 2048
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk16        /Library/Keychains
================================================
image-path      : ram://12288
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 12288
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk17        /private/var/tmp/RecoveryTemp
================================================
image-path      : ram://12288
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 12288
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk18        /private/var/tmp/OSISPredicateUpdateProductTemp
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk19        /private/var/tmp/InstallerCookies
================================================
image-path      : ram://4096
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 4096
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk20        /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2018)

Cette mention concernant l'image-disque principale (qui contient l'OS de secours actuellement démarré) -->

```
image-path      : ramfile://480934734
```


déclare qu'elle a le statut de « *ramfile* » : fichier *RAMDisk* ou résident de la *RAM*. Ton Mac étant démarré en mode indépendant du disque interne --> il est donc possible de supprimer le *Conteneur apfs* (ce qui n'aurait pas été le cas si tu étais démarré sur l'OS de secours résident du volume *Recovery* du *Conteneur*).

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


qui va retourner le tableau des disques > avec leurs partiitons > et *Conteneur apfs*

Poste ce tableau encore ici. Connaissant l'index de disque virtuel du *Conteneur* > je pourrai te passer la commande de suppression de l'*apfs*.


----------



## shyra (5 Mars 2018)

je viens de taper la commande "diskutil list" et voici : 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            46.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 40.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2018)

Tu es sûr que tu es dans le *Terminal* de la session de secours et pas dans celui de ta session d'utilisateur habituelle ?


je ne vois pas listée l'image-disque recelant l'OS de secours. Qui devrait être *disk1* --> repoussant le *Conteneur apfs* à *disk2*. Je ne vois pas non plus listées les autres images-disques dans lesquelles sont montés en lecture & écriture des dossiers de l'OS de secours.


----------



## shyra (5 Mars 2018)

Mince, je suis désolé je n'avais pas compris qu'il fallait que je fasse cette commande dans le terminal en mode cmd+R

Je l'ai fais et voici :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            47.0 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 40.5 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk20

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2018)

Comme tu peux le voir > l'image-disque contenant l'OS de secours est listée ici -->

```
/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1
```


et voici ton *Conteneur apfs* qui est bien *disk2* -->


```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2
```

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 "Macintosh HD"
```
 (mets *"Macintosh HD"* avec des *""*)


la commande supprime l'*apfs* > reformate la partition *disk0s2* en *jhfs+* > remonte un volume *Macintosh HD*

Si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur > tu quittes le *Terminal* > et tu lances l'option : "*Ré-installer macOS*" > à destination du volume *Macintosh HD*.


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

Bonjour, voilà j'ai fais tout ça cette nuit, puis-je maintenant retenter d'installer windows sur mon mac ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2018)

On peut d'abord faire un essai de re-partitonnement pour vérifier. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

et voilà : 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            16.8 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2018)

Alors voici la commande-test -->

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 60g jhfs+ Brol 0b
```


poste l'affichage retourné --> on va bien voir si le *Conteneur* se trouve rétréci à *60 Go* et si un volume *Brol* de la même taille est créé


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

voici : 

```
Started APFS operation
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
warning: omap (oid 0x70ce1): invalid om_flags (0x2)
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (2833683+29) bitmap address (96422)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 121 123 069 952 to 59 999 997 952 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49168
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2018)

Tu es victime du sort --> la même mention inexorable :

```
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


révèle que High Sierra s'est ré-installé avec une ré-itération de l'« erreur de structure interne » qui verrouille en taille le *Conteneur*.

Tu ne peux rien faire de plus qu'avant dans ces conditions. À part recommencer le cycle : suppression de l'*apfs* > ré-installation. En espérant que le nouveau *Conteneur* ne soit pas verrouillé en taille.

Une variante serait > si tu as un DDE avec un peu d'espace libre (et le disque en *GUID* + un volume en *Apple_HFS+*) --> de cloner ton actuel volume *Macintosh HD* (avec «Carbon Copy Cloner») dans le volume du DDE --> ce qui donnerait un volume en *Apple_HFS+*. Démarrer sur le clone. Effacer le SSD interne. Cloner à rebours --> ce qui créerait sur le SSD un High Sierra en *Apple_HFS+*. Convertir ce volume *Apple_HFS+* --> *apfs* en lui appliquant un installateur de High Sierra. En espérant que cette installation *apfs* en mode "mise-à-niveau" d'un volume *jhfs+* --> serait exempte d'erreur de structure interne.


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

Et si je recommence le processus de suppression de l'apfs, vous pensez qu'à un moment cela va marcher et supprimer l'erreur de structure interne ?


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

et comment savoir si mon *Conteneur* est verrouillé en taille ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2018)

Possible.

Le plus commode serait que tu te fasses une clé d'install démarrable à partir d'un installateur de High Sierra téléchargé depuis l'AppStore. Ça t'épargnerait ensuite d'avoir à attendre le téléchargement des ressources d'installation > si tu es amené à tenter plusieurs fois le coup. Un Terminal étant disponible dans la session d'installation de la clé pour effacer l'*apfs*.

Sinon > tu récidives via le démarrage sur l'OS de secours.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2018)

shyra a dit:


> et comment savoir si mon *Conteneur* est verrouillé en taille ?




Une fois que tu as ouvert ta session dans le nouveau volume *apfs Macintosh HD* > tu repasses la commande : 
	
	



```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 60g jhfs+ Brol 0b
```
 (l'index de disque du *Conteneur* devant être *disk1* de nouveau) > et tu regardes en fin d'affichage retourné par la commande si tu vois le fatidique : 
	
	



```
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```
 signe que l'*apfs* s'est ré-installé avec la même erreur de structure interne > ou si tu as au contraire l'indication que la réduction de taille s'est bien effectué et qu'un nouveau volume a été créé. Ce que te confirme alors une commande : 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

Et comment faire cette clé d'install via l'App Store ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2018)

Si tu as une clé USB disponible > attache-la à ton Mac > passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

voilà : 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            16.8 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            NO NAME                *7.9 GB     disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ CLE disk2
```


la commande inscrit une table *GUID* sur le disque de la clé > un format *Apple_JHFS+* > et monte un volume intitulé *CLE*

Cela fait > tu te connectes à l'AppStore (avec l'application AppStore.app) et tu télécharges un installateur de High Sierra > qui va se loger dans les Applications sous l'intitulé *Install macOS High Sierra.app* (le Finder francise le début en *Installer*). Quand le programme d'installation se lance --> tu le quittes par *⌘Q* comme n'importe quelle application.

Tu passes alors la commande (déclenche le tapis roulant pour la copier jusqu'au *--nointeraction *final) :

```
sudo /Applications/Install\ macOS\ High\ Sierra.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/CLE --applicationpath /Applications/Install\ macOS\ High\ Sierra.app --nointeraction
```


à validation --> une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et valide de nouveau

il faut dans les 10' pour que l'installation de la clé soit complète.

Cela fait > tu re-démarres avec la touche "*alt*" pressée > tu démarres sur le volume *Install macOS High Sierra* > tu as un *Terminal* à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran d'accueil > menu *Utilitaires*. Tu vérifies par un : 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```

que le *Conteneur apfs* est indexé *disk2* (sinon tu change le numéro dans la commande) --> et tu passes la commande :


```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 "Macintosh HD"
```

 Il te reste enfin à lancer le *Installer macOS* à destination de *Macintosh HD*.


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

j'ai télécharger ceci mais il ne se trouve pas dans mon Finder > Applications


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

Autant pour moi je raconte n'importe quoi.


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

Voilà j’ai réussi tout les manipulations, l’apfs était sur le disk1 alors j’ai changer votre commande disk2 par > disk1. 

macOS se réinstalle, je pourrais directement installer windows ou vous voulez que je fasses d’autres manipulations ensuite ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2018)

shyra a dit:


> je pourrais directement installer windows ou vous voulez que je fasses d’autres manipulations ensuite ?



regarde mon message #32.


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

ok désolé.

L'erreur persiste ... 


```
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2018)

Alors évidemment > à présent que tu as une clé USB > tu pourrais envisager de rebooter n fois sur la clé > supprimer l'*apfs* > ré-installer > tester via la commande donnée la possibilité de re-partitionner le *Conteneur*. Pas sûr qu'à un moment donné l'*apfs* s'installe correctement.


est-ce que tu as besoin à tout prix de High Sierra 10.13 et d'un format *apfs* ? - est-ce que l'OS Sierra 10.12.6 ne pourrait pas te convenir > tant que le bogue d'installation dont tu es victime à répétition n'a pas été corrigé ?


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

Ah si totalement je veux juste pouvoir avoir Windows 10 même via une version mac os antérieur !!


----------



## Locke (6 Mars 2018)

shyra a dit:


> Ah si totalement je veux juste pouvoir avoir Windows 10 même via une version mac os antérieur !!


C'est bien, mais tu as un MBA avec un tout petit SSD de 121 Go et il faut savoir qu'Apple préconise un espace minimal de 55 Go pour procéder à une installation de Windows 10.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2018)

@*shyra*

Alors en vue d'installer Sierra > en préalable attache ta clé au Mac > repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```

et poste le tableau.


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

Locke a dit:


> C'est bien, mais tu as un MBA avec un tout petit SSD de 121 Go et il faut savoir qu'Apple préconise un espace minimal de 55 Go pour procéder à une installation de Windows 10.



Donc je ne peux pas avoir windows 10 sur mon mac ???


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

Voici : 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.3 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *7.9 GB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install macOS High S... 7.5 GB     disk2s2
```


----------



## Locke (6 Mars 2018)

shyra a dit:


> Donc je ne peux pas avoir windows 10 sur mon mac ???


Tu peux, mais tu ne vas plus avoir beaucoup de place pour macOS, tout juste 66 Go et ça dépend de ce que tu stockes, en photos, vidéos, données personnelles, etc.


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

Je ne vais pas vous mentir, je veux windows seulement pour jouer à mon jeu windows donc c'est pas grave, je ferais avec lol


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ CLE disk2s2
```


la commande reformate l'actuel volume de la clé et en remonte un vide intitulé *CLE*.

----------

Cela fait > va à cet article de MacGé : ☞*macOS Sierra finalement de retour dans le Mac App Store*☜ (clique le lien rouge)


dans le corps de l'article --> tu as un lien souligné intitulé : en suivant ce lien > qui te permet de te connecter au Mac App Store et de télécharger un installateur de Sierra. Cet installateur va se logger sous l'intitulé de *Install macOS Sierra.app* dans les Applications de ton volume *Macintosh HD*. Tu stoppes le programme d'installation quand il se lance à la fin.

----------

Tu passes alors la commande :

```
sudo /Applications/Install\ macOS\ Sierra.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/CLE --applicationpath /Applications/Install\ macOS\ Sierra.app --nointeraction
```


qui va installer la clé comme support bootable d'un programme d'intatallation de Sierra.

----------

Quand la clé est faite > tu redémarres avec "*alt*" > tu bootes sur *Install macOS Sierra* > dans le *Terminal* tu passes un :

```
diskutil list
```


normalement Sierra reconnaît l'*apfs* et tu devrais récupérer le n° de disque du *Conteneur apfs* > ce qui te permettra de passer la commande :


```
diskutil ap deleterContainer disk2 "Macintosh HD"
```
 (en adaptant l'index de disque s'il faut).


Une fois l'*apfs* éliminé du disque > tu lances l'installation de Sierra > et tu auras un un volume-Système en format *jhfs+* repartitionnable à souhait par l'«Assistant BootCamp».


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2018)

Je me permets une petite digression suite à une phrase de Macomaniac...
il faudra à l'avenir être prudent quant au fait que Sierra sait lire et écrire des disques APFS car officiellement, désormais, Apple affirme l'inverse...
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT208033
"APFS requiert macOS High Sierra. Les versions antérieures du système d’exploitation Mac ne montent pas les volumes au format APFS"


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> "APFS requiert macOS High Sierra. Les versions antérieures du système d’exploitation Mac ne montent pas les volumes au format APFS"




La déclaration d'Apple que tu cites est erronée. Je viens de démarrer sur mon volume Sierra 10.12.6 --> mes 2 volumes-Système *apfs* sont automatiquement montés par le *kernel* de Sierra > les volumes sont accessibles en lecture & écriture > la commande *diskutil* liste les partitions *apfs* et affiche en sous-tableaux les *Conteneurs* > la commande *diskutil cs list* affiche le tableau détaillé des *Conteneurs apfs*. Toutes les commandes *apfs* sont disponibles.

la situation qui était celle de Sierra dans ses versions finales : la reconnaissance de l'*apfs* et la capacité à manipuler ce format n'a donc pas varié et je ne vois pas pourquoi elle le ferait > la nature du système de fichiers *apfs* étant inchangée.


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2018)

Oui elle est erronée..  pour l'instant. 
Mais cette affirmation d'Apple que seul HighSierra reconnaît APFS est très recente. 
Jusqu'à présent il était indiqué qu'il fallait au moins Sierra 10.12.6

Je ne serais pas surpris qu'ils retirent la gestion APFS de Sierra, ou, à minima, qu'ils la laissent en l'état sans corriger les bugs pour se concentrer uniquement sur son implémentation sous HighSierra.


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

Rebonjour ! C'est bon OS Sierra est installé, dois-je fais des manipulations avant de lancer mon installation W10 via Boot Camp ou pas ?


----------



## Locke (6 Mars 2018)

shyra a dit:


> Rebonjour ! C'est bon OS Sierra est installé, dois-je fais des manipulations avant de lancer mon installation W10 via Boot Camp ou pas ?


De quelle année est ton MBA, que dis /A propos de ce Mac ?


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

Voici ce que dis à propos du mac :

MacBook Air (13 pouces, début 2015)
Processeur  1,6 GHz Intel Core i5
Mémoire  8 Go 1600 MHz DDR3
Disque de démarrage  Macintosh HD
Graphisme  Intel HD Graphics 6000 1536 Mo

Le numéro de série on s'en fiche un peu ^^


----------



## Locke (6 Mars 2018)

Donc un modèle 2015 qui peut utiliser un fichier .iso. Attention toutefois, le nom exact de ce fichier est *Win10_1709_French_x64.iso* qui doit provenir directement du site officiel de chez Microsoft.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2018)

*shyra*

En vérification --> passe simplement la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume /
```


qui vérifie le système de fichiers du volume démarré

Attends qu'elle s'exécute et poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

voili voilou 

```
Started file system verification on disk1 Macintosh HD
Verifying storage system
Checking volume
disk0s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk0s2: Scan for Disk Labels
Logical Volume Group B1230DE9-3A9C-45DE-8444-02FCBD2563F4 on 1 device
disk0s2: Scan for Metadata Volume
Logical Volume Group has a 24 MB Metadata Volume with double redundancy
Start scanning metadata for a valid checkpoint
Load and verify Segment Headers
Load and verify Checkpoint Payload
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Incorporate 2 newer non-checkpoint transactions
Load and verify Virtual Address Table
Load and verify Segment Usage Table
Load and verify Metadata Superblock
Load and verify Logical Volumes B-Trees
Logical Volume Group contains 1 Logical Volume
Load and verify 80EA8CB1-DB5F-41AB-9803-1071ADF98FFB
Load and verify C4EC0060-013E-461D-B172-21AE0959F84B
Load and verify Freespace Summary
Load and verify Block Accounting
Load and verify Live Virtual Addresses
Newest transaction commit checkpoint is valid
Load and verify Segment Cleaning
The volume B1230DE9-3A9C-45DE-8444-02FCBD2563F4 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1 Macintosh HD
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2018)

Je vois que l'installateur de Sierra t'a créé un système de stockage *CoreStorage*. Qui est sans erreur > et de même le système de fichiers *jhfs+* du volume *Macintosh HD*. Donc RAS.


est-ce que tu veux supprimer le *CoreStorage* (qui doit être réversible) ?


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

cela servirait à quoi ? ^^


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2018)

À empêcher l'«Assistant BootCamp» de s'emmêler les pinceaux.


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

Bah je veux bien optimiser mes chances de réussir l'installation de windows 10 lol alors allons-y


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2018)

Alors passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau qui va révéler cette fois-ci un *CoreStorage* à la place d'un *Conteneur apfs*


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

voilà  

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            120.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +120.1 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 C4EC0060-013E-461D-B172-21AE0959F84B
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *7.9 GB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install macOS Sierra    7.5 GB     disk2s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2018)

Il y a marqué -->

```
Unlocked Encrypted
```


ce qui veut dire : *Chiffré* > Déverrouillé.

Est-ce que tu as activé FileVault ? - je m'attendais à un *CoreStorage* non-chiffré.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil cs list
```


qui affiche le tableau détaillé du *CoreStorage*

Poste ce tableau.


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

oui je l'ai activé 

```
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group B1230DE9-3A9C-45DE-8444-02FCBD2563F4
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         120473067520 B (120.5 GB)
    Free Space:   77824 B (77.8 KB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume DA0F20E5-1C7E-4F43-955D-2BE18BABCE76
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     120473067520 B (120.5 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 80EA8CB1-DB5F-41AB-9803-1071ADF98FFB
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         AES-XTS
        Encryption Status:       Unlocked
        Conversion Status:       Complete
        High Level Queries:      Fully Secure
        |                        Passphrase Required
        |                        Accepts New Users
        |                        Has Visible Users
        |                        Has Volume Key
        |
        +-> Logical Volume C4EC0060-013E-461D-B172-21AE0959F84B
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk1
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          120108089344 B (120.1 GB)
            Conversion Progress:   Complete
            Revertible:            Yes (unlock and decryption required)
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2018)

Bon --> alors je ne veux pas te priver de ta sécurité.

Tu n'as qu'à lancer l'«Assistant BootCamp» pour installer Windows.


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

*Échec de l’installation de Boot Camp*

Une erreur s’est produite lors de la copie des fichiers d’installation de Windows.

La partition a été annulé après ce message d'erreur !

Je suis désormais l'homme le plus malchanceux lol
J'espère que tu pourras encore m'aider ^^


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2018)

La partition avait bien été créée ?


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

Oui la partition a "marché" mais a ensuite été supprimé car il y a eu un problème d'installation de Windows


----------



## Locke (6 Mars 2018)

shyra a dit:


> Une erreur s’est produite lors de la copie des fichiers d’installation de Windows.


Quel est le nom exact de ton fichier .iso de Windows ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Mars 2018)

Pour les questions d'installation de Windows proprement dite --> je ne suis pas compétent. Attends que *Locke* fasse un tour dans ce fil.


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

Win10_1709_French_x64.iso


----------



## Locke (6 Mars 2018)

Assistant Boot Camp te propose ce menu ?





Ou celui-ci ?




Dans le premier cas, il te faut impérativement une clé USB formatée en FAT32 pour qu'Assistant Boot Camp télécharge les pilotes/drivers. Dans le deuxième cas, tu n'as pas besoin d'une clé USB.

De plus, si tu contines, as-tu cet écran avec le choix de la taille de la partition ?



Si oui, que se passe-t-il après ?

De plus, il faut impérativement déconnecté tout matériel USB.


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

Locke a dit:


> De plus, si tu contines, as-tu cet écran avec le choix de la taille de la partition ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai aucun des deux premiers screen, j'ai directement ce screen la qui s'affiche.


----------



## Locke (6 Mars 2018)

C'est possible, oui mais après que se passe-t-il ? As-tu à un moment ou à un autre un écran noir avec un message demandant d'appuyer sur n'importe quelle touche du clavier pour continuer l'installation ?

Ton fichier .iso de Windows provient d'où ?


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

Mon iso vient du site off de Microsoft.

Non je n'ai jamais d'écran noir avec cette indication.


----------



## Locke (6 Mars 2018)

shyra a dit:


> Mon iso vient du site off de Microsoft.


Ca veut dire quoi ça *off* ?

Ou c'est le site officiel, ou ça ne l'est pas !


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

Oui off signifie officiel pardon


----------



## Locke (6 Mars 2018)

Sur ce fichier .iso, si tu fais un *cmd+I*, ça ouvrira une fenêtre d'information, ce fichier .iso doit avoir cette taille...





...est-ce le cas ?


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

oui c'est bien cela


----------



## Locke (6 Mars 2018)

Quelle taille tu réserves pour la partition Windows, je te rappelle qu'il faut au minimum 55 Go ?


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

Je ne sais plus, j'essaye là avec 60Go je vous redis cela tout de suite.


----------



## Locke (6 Mars 2018)

Apple préconise 30 Go pour une version de Windows 8 et 55 Go pour une version de Windows 10, donc c'est suffisant.


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

Voilà...


----------



## Locke (6 Mars 2018)

Je me disais aussi qu'il y avait un problème de taille trop petite et maintenant il y a un problème de stockage des pilotes/drivers. Je pense qu'il ne doit pas rester beaucoup de place dans la partition macOS.

Si tu as réservé 60 Go, tu vas être bon pour recommencer en relançant Assistant Boot Camp, de supprimer cette partition en cours et de recommencer avec une taille de 50 Go pour voir si le stockage sera suffisant. Attention, la suppression de cette partition ne doit se faire qu'avec Assistant Boot Camp et surtout pas avec Utilitaire de disque !!!

Par curiosité, il te reste quoi comme espace disponible dans la partition macOS ?


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

Et comment dois-je faire pour supprimer avec Boot Camp et non l’Utilitaire de disque ? 

Il me reste 99Go sur mon Macintosh HD


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

Comment puis-je enlever le FileVault, c'est peut-être ça qui m'empêche de télécharger windows?


----------



## shyra (6 Mars 2018)

Tout avait marché quand tout à coup... >>>


----------



## shyra (7 Mars 2018)

Voilà, après les erreurs des screens précédent j’ai enlever la partition windows de mon pc ET rebelotte... Je n’arrive plus à créer de partition lors de l’installation Windows..


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2018)

shyra a dit:


> Comment puis-je enlever le FileVault, c'est peut-être ça qui m'empêche de télécharger windows?



Dans la session du volume *Macintosh HD* --> va à : Menu  > Préférences Système > Sécurité et confidentialité > *FileVault*. Déverrouille le cadenas et presse le bouton : "*Désactiver FileVault*".

Le Mac va redémarrer > réouvre la session macOS (c'est uniquement si cette session est ouverte que le déchiffrement s'effectue). Un processus de déchiffrement va s'opérer en toile de fond de la session > dont tu pourras suivre l'avancement dans le panneau *FileVault*.

N'entreprends aucune installation ni aucun re-partitionnement aussi longtemps que l'opération n'est pas terminée. Lorsque tout est fini --> re-démarre une fois et alors tu peux opérer.

# note : l'activation de FileVault pose beaucoup de problèmes quand on veut installer Windows ou supprimer un partition *BOOTCAMP*.


----------



## Locke (7 Mars 2018)

shyra a dit:


> Comment puis-je enlever le FileVault, c'est peut-être ça qui m'empêche de télécharger windows?


Apple n'en parle pas, mais je constate bien souvent que si FileVault est activé, qu'il y a un problème d'installation non finalisée.


----------



## r e m y (7 Mars 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Apple n'en parle pas, mais je constate bien souvent que si FileVault est activé, qu'il y a un problème d'installation non finalisée.



De quoi? Que de "que"![emoji15]


----------



## Locke (7 Mars 2018)

shyra a dit:


> Il me reste 99Go sur mon Macintosh HD


Alors là, tu es un plaisantin ! Tu as un SSD de 121 Go, il te reste 99 Go dans ta partition macOS et tu espères avec seulement 22 Go pour une partition Windows que tout ira bien !

A la base, une installation de Windows 10 prendra tout au plus 8 Go d'espace disque dur sans aucun autre logiciel d'installés. Ce qui n'est pas documenté et bien explicité par Microsoft est que pour un démarrage, une mise en veille, un arrêt rapide, qu'il y a une contrepartie qui est de stocker certains fichiers .dll dans un dossier bien spécifique.

Ce dossier porte le nom de WinSxS et contient une copie d'un fichier .dll en 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, etc, exemplaires, car Microsoft estime qu'un fichier .dll utilisé par un logiciel et stocké dans un endroit stratégique permet de relancer la machine ou le logiciel plus rapidement. Bref, ce dossier WinSxS gonfle inexorablement avec le temps et l'utilisation de Windows et des logiciels qui sont installés. Ce qui fait qu'en très peu de temps, ce dossier devient obèse _(c'est bien le mot)_ et pèse entre 25 et 30 Go.

Le résultat sera comme sous macOS, le système va créer un fichier d'échange de plus en plus gros en ralentissant bien entendu la machine au point de la bloquer totalement. Il est impossible de faire le ménage dans le dossier WinSxS, il est intouchable. De plus, lorsque l'on fait des mises à jour de Windows, celles-ci ne sont pas effacées et sont stockées dans un dossier. Ces mises à jour peuvent être effacées mais ce n'est pas le but du sujet.


----------



## shyra (7 Mars 2018)

macomaniac peux-tu m'aider pour cela car je ne comprends pas et l'assistant boot camp requiert 55Go pour pouvoir appuyer sur le bouton "*Continuer*"


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2018)

Quitte l'«Assistant BootCamp». Dans le Terminal --> passe les commandes :

```
diskutil list
df -H /
```


la 1ère affiche le tableau des disques

la 2è mesure les espaces : total > occupé > libre du volume démarré

=> poste les tableaux.


----------



## shyra (7 Mars 2018)

déjà juste avant de poster j'aimerais te remercier toi et Locke de m'aider depuis 4 jours, à utiliser de votre temps pour cela.

diskutil list >>>> 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            72.4 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +72.0 GB    disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 C4EC0060-013E-461D-B172-21AE0959F84B
                                 Unencrypted
```

df -H / >>>> 

```
Filesystem   Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1    72G    22G    49G    32%  473467 4294493812    0%   /
MacBook-Air-de-OrN:~ shyra$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2018)

Tu as *49 Go* d'espace libre hors *Conteneur CoreStorage*. Il faut les récupérer au *Conteneur*.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack C4EC0060-013E-461D-B172-21AE0959F84B 0b
```


cette commande récupère l'espace libre disponible en-dessous au *CoreStorage*

S'il n'y a pas d'erreurs dans le système de fichiers *jhfs+* du volume *Macintosh HD* (qui est l'hôte du *CoreStorage*) --> tu devrais récupérer un volume de *120 Go*. Donc re-partitionnable à ta guise.


----------



## shyra (7 Mars 2018)

je crois que tu as fais une petite faute lol ou alors la malédiction??? 
	
	



```
C4EC0060-013E-461D-B172-21AE0959F84B does not appear to be a valid Core Storage Logical Volume UUID or disk
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2018)

Comme attesté par ce tableau de diskutil -->

```
Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 C4EC0060-013E-461D-B172-21AE0959F84B
```


l'*UUID* est bien celui d'un *Logical Volume CoreStorage* exporté à partir de la partition *disk0s2* du disque.

Mais comme tu avais précédemment activé FileVault > ce qui avait généré un système de stockage *CoreStorage* requis pour le chiffrement > et que le *CoreStorage* actuel est attesté «  *Unencrypted* » (non chiffré) > j'en déduis ceci -->


le déchiffrement a été exécuté > ce qui régulièrement déconstruit le système de stockage *CoreStorage* impliqué et ramène la partition *disk0s2* au format *Apple_HFS+* standard (sans perte pour le volume *Macintosh HD*). C'est ce qui a dû se passer mais...

... mais c'est le *kernel* du Système démarré qui prend entièrement en charge la configuration des partitions et les volumes qui s'en exportent pour les monter. Or dans le cas de certaines modifications "*live*" de configuration --> le *kernel* ne se met pas à jour de la re-définition d'une partition > mais continue de charger la configuration antérieure. C'est un phénomène de résilience dans la mémoire du *kernel*.

Je conjecture que c'est ce qui arrive ici --> l'*UUID* = *C4EC0060-013E-461D-B172-21AE0959F84B* correspond bien au *Logical Volume* du *CoreStorage* qui... existait avant le processus de déchiffrement qui a fait disparaître le *CoreStorage* de la partition. Donc cet *UUID* n'a de validité qu'en terme de résilience dans la mémoire du *kernel* > mais ne correspond plus à la réalité de la configuration actuelle de la partition *disk0s2* où l'on a actuellement affaire à un format *jhfs+* standard.

La résolution de ce paradoxe consiste en un re-démarrage > qui va forcer une mise-à-jour du chargement par le *kernel* de la configuration actuelle de la partition. Si tu as bien un format *jhfs+* standard sur la partition > cela va se voir comme le nez sur la figure si tu repasses un : 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```


et postes le tableau mis-à-jour.

Il se pourrait d'ailleurs que la partition de secours *disk0s3* contenant l'OS de secours dans son volume *Recovery HD* > ait été supprimée du disque avec la déconstruction du *CoreStorage Chiffré* > parce qu'elle jouait aussi (de manière absolument prioritaire) le rôle de « *booter* » (partition auxiliaire de pré-démarrage) du *Volume Logique* du *CoreStorage*. Càd. de condition logicielle de son exportation en tant que disque virtuel. Elle est donc dans ce cas logiciellement solidaire du *CoreStorage* > ce qui fait que la suppression du *CoreStorage* implique la suppression de cette partition auxiliaire à fonction de « * booter* ».

Tu devrais donc te retrouver sans partition de secours *disk0s3* qui aurait été supprimée > et comme l'espace libre en-dessous de *49 Go* se sera trouvé à portée directe du système de fichiers *jhfs+* de la partition principale --> alors le système de fichiers aura automatiquement récupéré tout l'espace libre à la partition *disk0s2*. Je fais donc le pari qu'après re-démarrage --> tu vas avoir la configuration-disque suivante :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            121.1 GB   disk0s2
```


----------



## shyra (8 Mars 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            72.4 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```

voilà ce que j'ai eu après redémarrage


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2018)

Bon ! --> ma spéculation était à moitié valide seulement : il y a eu bien déconstruction du *CoreStorage* et retour de la partition *disk0s2* à un format *Apple_HFS+* > ce qui était occulté par la persistance de prise en charge par le *kernel* d'un *Logical Volume* fantôme (= exact) > mais pas suppression de la partition de secours *disk0s3* et donc pas de récupération automatique de l'espace libre de queue de disque (= faux).

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


commande de récupération des *49 Go* d'espace libre adaptée au format *jhfs+* de la partition-cible

s'il n'y a pas d'erreur dans le système de fichiers *jhfs+* --> la commande devrait passer

Repasse alors un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau mis à jour.


----------



## shyra (8 Mars 2018)

voici : 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            120.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2018)

Tu as bien récupéré l'espace libre à la partition *disk0s2*.

Le changement d'index numérique (de *disk0s3* à *disk0s4*) de la partition de secours révèle le procédé utilisé par *diskutil* pour récupérer l'espace libre alors qu'une partition (= *disk0s3*) était intercalée en tampon entre la partition bénéficiaire (*disk0s2*) et la l'espace libre (queue du disque) -->


la partition *disk0s3* a été clonée en queue de disque et ce clone a hérité de l'index *disk0s4*. La partition originale *disk0s3* a été supprimée. La bande d'espace libre touchant désormais le bas de la partiiton *disk0s2* --> le système de fichiers *jhfs+* a été étiré pour le récupérer. Le clone de partition de secours *disk0s4* s'est trouvé recollé juste en-dessous de la partition *disk0s2* élargie. Le *kernel* n'a pas mis à jour en mode "*live*" son chargement d'une partition indexée *disk0s4* --> laissant ainsi traîner la preuve absolue du procédé utilisé par *diskutil*. De plus > le volume *Recovery HD* défini par le système de fichiers de la partition de secours clonée n'a pas été pris en charge non plus par le *kernel*.

Re-démarre une fois de plus > et le *kernel* sera mis-à-jour de la partition de secours : volume *Recovery HD* et index *disk0s3*.

Après re-démarrage --> repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## shyra (8 Mars 2018)

Rebonjour  

voici : 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            120.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2018)

Tu n'as pas redémarré (je le vois au fait que l'index de la partition de secours est toujours *disk0s4*) --> 

redémarre une fois > puis passe la commande :


```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau mis à jour.


----------



## shyra (8 Mars 2018)

ah oui mince désolé ! 

voilà : 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            120.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2018)

Tout est en ordre concernant la partition de secours -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```

tu peux recommencer tes essais d'installation de Windows.


----------



## shyra (8 Mars 2018)

J’ai essayer et voilà tout ce passe bien jusqu’à la préparation. >>>>>>


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2018)

Là : sur la question de l'installation de Windows --> c'est à *Locke* de prendre le relais.


----------



## Locke (8 Mars 2018)

shyra a dit:


> J’ai essayer et voilà tout ce passe bien jusqu’à la préparation. >>>>>>


On en revient à la case départ, quelle est la taille que tu as réservée pour Windows ? Et FileVault ne doit pas être activé.

Officiellement... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...et point particulier...


> *Informations supplémentaires*
> Sous OS X El Capitan 10.11 ou version ultérieure, les modèles suivants stockent les éléments nécessaires à l’installation de Windows dans le disque interne. Vous n’avez donc pas besoin de clé USB :
> 
> MacBook Pro (2015 et modèles ultérieurs)
> ...


----------



## shyra (8 Mars 2018)

quand je dois partitionner je mets 55Go pour Windows.

J’ai un macbook air de 2015 donc je n’ai pas besoin de clé usb

Et j'ai désactiver FileVault


----------



## Locke (8 Mars 2018)

Si tu as encore cet écran comme en réponse #110, tu as soit un problème avec le n° de série, soit un problème avec la date. On peut très bien faire l'installation sans le n° de série et activer Windows pas la suite.


----------



## shyra (8 Mars 2018)

C'est à dire ? Qu'est ce que je dois faire ? :/


----------



## Locke (8 Mars 2018)

shyra a dit:


> C'est à dire ? Qu'est ce que je dois faire ? :/


Ton MBA a la bonne date ? Si oui, tu relances Assistant Boot Camp et tu supprimes la partition Windows.

Histoire de voir si tout est propre, tu commences à avoir l'habitude, tu relances le Terminal et passes cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...en donnant le retour.


----------



## shyra (8 Mars 2018)

Comme marqué sur le screenshot, oui mon MBA est de 2015

Voici : 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            120.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


----------



## Locke (8 Mars 2018)

Quand je parle de la date, ce n'est pas l'année mais la date du jour. Donc Assistant Boot Camp fait très bien son boulot, pas de problème.

Juste pour être sûr de la place qu'il te reste, tu passes aussi cette commande...

```
df -H /
```
...en donnant le retour.


----------



## shyra (8 Mars 2018)

voici : 

```
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2   120G    21G    99G    18%  476894 4294490385    0%   /
```


----------



## Locke (8 Mars 2018)

Tout est clair, tu as donc 99 Go de disponibles, donc tu relances Assistant Boot Camp, tu réserves une partition de 55 Go et tu lances l'installation. Mais, mais, mais, il ne faut aucun matériel USB de connecté et lors de l'installation tu ne rentreras pas le n° de série, si, si, on peut le faire et c'est mentionné en tout petit dans le panneau d'installation.

Tu poursuis donc l'installation et ce qui va m'intéresser est de savoir si à un moment donné, il y a un redémarrage. Si oui, forcément il y aura un écran noir et un message mentionnant qu'il faut appuyer sur n'importe quelle une touche pour poursuivre l'installation.

C'est le processus classique de l'installation de Windows et à ce stade et après avoir appuyé sur n'importe quelle touche l'installation se poursuivra jusqu'au bout. Par contre, si un nouveau redémarrage se produit en représentant l'écran précédent avec une demande d'appui sur une touche, il ne faudra surtout pas le faire et laisser poursuivre l'installation.


----------



## shyra (8 Mars 2018)

Après cela, l'ordinateur me demande un redémarrage obligatoire.


----------



## Locke (9 Mars 2018)

shyra a dit:


> Après cela, l'ordinateur me demande un redémarrage obligatoire.


Aucun problème, a priori tout va très bien. Mais comme mentionné plusieurs fois, lors du premier redémarrage avec affichage d'un écran noir ayant un message très explicite demandant de faire un appui sur s'importe quelle touche, il faut ne le faire qu'une seule fois. Si par malheur on le fait une seconde fois, l'installation repartira en boucle et/ou provoquera un affichage d'erreur !


----------



## shyra (9 Mars 2018)

qu’est que je dois faire du coup?


----------



## Locke (9 Mars 2018)

shyra a dit:


> qu’est que je dois faire du coup?


Que se passe-t-il après l'écran de la réponse #121, vu que l'installation était en cours ? Par défaut, avec un fichier .iso et ton modèle de Mac,  tu ne devrais même pas voir un écran noir avec une demande d'appui sur une touche. Alors que se passe-t-il lors de l'installation et à quel moment ça bloque ?


----------



## Framor59 (20 Mars 2018)

Bonjour Macomaniac,

J'ai vu que tu avais déjà pas mal répondu sur les questions de partionnement de disque suite à l'installation de Boot Camp.
J'ai essayé d'installer win via boot camp mais j'ai eu le message concernant l'impossibilité de partitionner le disque.
J'ai laissé tomber or, depuis, il y a une différence entre la taille réelle de mon disque dur (2To) et sa taille indiquée dans utilitaire de disque (1, 82To).
J'ai une sauvegarde Time Machine donc j'ai fait un formatage du disque via utilitaire pour récupérer cet espace, rien !!
Je suis preneur de tous conseils.
Je te joins le résultat de diskutil list :

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             299.9 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.8 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 CD0AF621-54B7-417F-9761-A0B412085D52
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
Merci 
Franck


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2018)

Salut *Framor
*
Est-ce que tu peux arranger ton tableau posté ici en mode brut --> en t'inspirant de ce procédé qui le rend beaucoup plus lisible :


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## Framor59 (20 Mars 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             299.9 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.8 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 CD0AF621-54B7-417F-9761-A0B412085D52
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


----------



## Framor59 (20 Mars 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *Framor
> *
> Est-ce que tu peux arranger ton tableau posté ici en mode brut --> en t'inspirant de ce procédé qui le rend beaucoup plus lisible :
> 
> ...


Voilà je crois que c'est fait


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2018)

Comme tu peux voir à cette ligne -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             299.9 GB   disk0s3
```


c'est la partition de secours *disk0s3* qui a récupéré les *300 Go* d'espace libéré par la suppression de la partition *BOOTCAMP* > au lieu que ce soit la partition *CoreStorage disk0s2*. C'est un accident > rare mais avéré encore récemment ce dimanche dans ce fil : ☞*remettre fusion drive à, sa capacité originale*☜ (clique le lien rouge) par *Andji*. Si tu survoles les 2 pages assez techniques d'opérations --> pour aller au final : tu peux t'apercevoir que ce type de problème assez exceptionnel a été entièrement résolu sans faute.

=> il suffit donc que tu dises si tu es disponible pour une partie de jonglerie logique avec les partitions.


----------



## Framor59 (20 Mars 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Comme tu peux voir à cette ligne -->
> 
> ```
> 3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             299.9 GB   disk0s3
> ...


Si c'est ok pour toi, c'est ok pour moi


----------



## Framor59 (20 Mars 2018)

J'ai commencé à lire le message du lien en rouge donc je t'envoie les résultats des deux commandes diskutil


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             299.9 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.8 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 CD0AF621-54B7-417F-9761-A0B412085D52
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Sauvegarde Logiciels... 999.9 GB   disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone2018               249.7 GB   disk4s2

iMac-de-Franck:~ franckmoreau$ diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 13A1886A-31DE-403B-B0A7-34224A0FCF92
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         1821285457920 B (1.8 TB)
    Free Space:   32768 B (32.8 KB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume DEF29775-F6F7-4710-9EEB-62E8FA299556
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     120988852224 B (121.0 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume A4BA6E1A-60B9-40EB-AAE9-382EEEF52C0B
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     1700296605696 B (1.7 TB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 6E86710E-C7C0-4CBC-B7D9-5616C96C2DE8
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume CD0AF621-54B7-417F-9761-A0B412085D52
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          1815430168576 B (1.8 TB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2018)

Pour manipuler la partition de secours > il faut que le *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) soit désactivé. Passe la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


qui retourne le statut du *SIP*

Poste ce retour.


----------



## Framor59 (20 Mars 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pour manipuler la partition de secours > il faut que le *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) soit désactivé. Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> csrutil status
> ...




```
iMac-de-Franck:~ franckmoreau$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
iMac-de-Franck:~ franckmoreau$
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2018)

Pour désactiver le *SIP* --> re-démarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées jusqu'à l'affichage d'une  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Passe la commande  :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui instruit la désactivation du *SIP* - laquelle devient effective après re-démarrage

Redémarre normalement sur ton OS et signale quand tu as ré-ouvert ta session habituelle.


----------



## Framor59 (20 Mars 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pour désactiver le *SIP* --> re-démarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées jusqu'à l'affichage d'une  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.
> 
> Passe la commande  :
> 
> ...


C'est fait, la commande csrutil status donne "System Integrity Protection Status : disabled"


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2018)

Alors au cas où les 2 disques (SSD et HDD) aurait permuté leurs index après re-démarrage (ça arrive) > repasse d'abord un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> pour vérification de l'index actuel du HDD (il était *disk0* précédemment)


----------



## Framor59 (20 Mars 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors au cas où les 2 disques (SSD et HDD) aurait permuté leurs index après re-démarrage (ça arrive) > repasse d'abord un :
> 
> ```
> diskutil list
> ...


Voilà le résultat


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             299.9 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.8 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 CD0AF621-54B7-417F-9761-A0B412085D52
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2018)

Pas de changement, donc : le HDD est toujours *disk0*.

Passe la commande :

```
sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_HFS"
```

après validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne s'affichant à la frappe - et valide de nouveau

cette commande utilise une option "secrète" (non documentée publiquement) de l'utilitaire 100% Apple *asr* (*a*pple_*s*oftware_*r*estore) --> pour changer le *type* de la partition de secours > de *Apple_Boot* --> à *Apple_HFS*. La raison en est que le type *Apple_Boot* verrouille en taille la partition > alors que le type *Apple_HFS* la rend re-dimensionnable. Le changement de type d'une partition est sans aucun impact sur le système de fichiers (ici *jhfs+*) contenu dans la partition > et sur le volume qu'il génère.

Poste ici l'affichage retourné par la commande + repasse un :

et poste le tableau actualisé des disques.


----------



## Framor59 (20 Mars 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pas de changement, donc : le HDD est toujours *disk0*.
> 
> Passe la commande :
> 
> ...


Voilà le résultat


```
iMac-de-Franck:~ franckmoreau$ sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_HFS"
Password:
Fsck /dev/disk0s3 ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
Adjust completed successfully
iMac-de-Franck:~ franckmoreau$
```


----------



## Framor59 (20 Mars 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pas de changement, donc : le HDD est toujours *disk0*.
> 
> Passe la commande :
> 
> ...



Le tableau actualisé


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             299.9 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.8 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 CD0AF621-54B7-417F-9761-A0B412085D52
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2018)

Voici le résultat de la commande -->

```
3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             299.9 GB   disk0s3
```


la grosse partition de *299,9 Go* ayant un type *Apple_HFS* --> on peut désormais la rétrécir.

Passe les commande (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil mount disk0s3
df -H /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
```


la 1ère monte (s'il n'a pas été monté automatiquement suite au changement de type) le volume *Recovery HD* sur la partition de secours

la 2è mesure l'allocation de son espace (total > occupé > libre)

Poste le tableau retourné par la 2è commande --> c'est pour vérifier que la taille des fichiers dans le volume n'atteint pas *600 Mo*.


----------



## Framor59 (20 Mars 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Voici le résultat de la commande -->
> 
> ```
> 3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             299.9 GB   disk0s3
> ...


Ça donne ça :


```
iMac-de-Franck:~ franckmoreau$ df -H /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s3   300G   598M   299G     1%      58 4294967221    0%   /Volumes/Recovery HD
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2018)

*598 Mo* : ça va le faire.

Passe les commandes :

```
diskutil umount force disk0s3
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s3 %recovery% free null 0b
```


la 1ère commande démonte de force le volume *Recovery HD*

la 2è réduit la partition de secours (et son volume) aux *650 Mo* réglementaires > et laisse le reste de l'espace au statut d'espace libre (hors partition)

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande et le retour d'un nouveau :

```
diskutil list
```


----------



## Framor59 (20 Mars 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> *598 Mo* : ça va le faire.
> 
> Passe les commandes :
> 
> ...



Voilà :


```
iMac-de-Franck:~ franckmoreau$ diskutil resizeVolume disk0s3 %recovery% free null 0b
Resizing to 650002432 bytes and adding 1 partition
Started partitioning on disk0s3 Recovery HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume was successfully unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk0s3
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Recovery HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Shrinking file system
Modifying partition map
Finished partitioning on disk0s3 Recovery HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```

Et le diskutil


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.8 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 CD0AF621-54B7-417F-9761-A0B412085D52
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2018)

Cette mention -->

```
3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


montre que la partition de secours a bien été rétrécie aux *650 Mo* réglementaires (sans avoir perdu la définition de son volume *Recovery HD*).

On va donc boucler la boucle > et pour commencer restituer à cette partition son type originel *Apple_Boot* --> condition sine qua non pour pouvoir ensuite récupérer l'espace libre au Fusion Drive.

Passe les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil umount force disk0s3
sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_Boot"
```


la 1ère démonte de force le volume *Recovery HD* au cas où il aurait été remonté

la 2è restaure le type *Apple_Boot* sur la partition

Poste le retour de la 2è commande + le tableau retourné par un nouveau :

```
diskutil list
```


----------



## Framor59 (20 Mars 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Cette mention -->
> 
> ```
> 3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
> ...



Voici les résultats :


```
iMac-de-Franck:~ franckmoreau$ diskutil umount force disk0s3
Volume Recovery HD on disk0s3 force-unmounted
iMac-de-Franck:~ franckmoreau$ sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_Boot"
Password:
Fsck /dev/disk0s3 ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
Adjust completed successfully
iMac-de-Franck:~ franckmoreau$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.8 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 CD0AF621-54B7-417F-9761-A0B412085D52
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Sauvegarde Logiciels... 999.9 GB   disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone2018               249.7 GB   disk4s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2018)

Tout se passe comme sur des roulettes (bien huilées). Cette ligne -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


montre que tout est en place pour la partition de secours : type *Apple_Boot* et taille *650 Mo*.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack CD0AF621-54B7-417F-9761-A0B412085D52 0b
```


cette commande effectue la récupération des *299 Go* d'espace libre à la partition "donneuse" (au départ) du HDD = *disk0s2* > au *Conteneur CoreStorage* du Fusion Drive > au volume *Macintosh HD* terminal

il y a une grande complexité d'opérations impliquée par cette commande > qui peut donc planter pour plusieurs raisons

Si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur > poste l'affichage retourné par la commande et le tableau d'un nouveau :

```
diskutil list
```


en guise de trace non effacée de la complexité des opérations effectuées > l'index de la partition de secours devrait être actuellement *disk0s4* et plus *disk0s3*.


----------



## Framor59 (20 Mars 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tout se passe comme sur des roulettes (bien huilées). Cette ligne -->
> 
> ```
> 3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
> ...



Voici le tableau


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            2.0 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.1 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 CD0AF621-54B7-417F-9761-A0B412085D52
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2018)

La partition *CoreStorage* du HDD -->

```
2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            2.0 TB     disk0s2
```


a bien récupéré l'espace libre et fait *2 To*. Par suite > le volume *Macintosh HD* du Fusion Drive fait *2,1 To*.

La partition de secours -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


affiche bien un index *disk0s4* (et plus *disk0s3*) > car il s'agit d'un clone de la partition de secours originale qui a été créé en queue de HDD > avant suppression de l'original *disk0s3* > ce qui a permis à la bande d'espace libre de toucher le bas de la partition *disk0s2* > et donc d'être récupérée à cette partition. Le *kernel* (noyau opérateur) n'a pas mis à jour l'index de la partition de secours.

Re-démarre une fois > et de retour dans ta session > poste le retour d'un dernier :

```
diskutil list
```


qui devrait montrer que la partition de secours a désormais le bon index *disk0s3*.


----------



## Framor59 (20 Mars 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> La partition *CoreStorage* du HDD -->
> 
> ```
> 2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            2.0 TB     disk0s2
> ...



Le résultat de la commande diskutil list :


```
iMac-de-Franck:~ franckmoreau$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            2.0 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.1 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 CD0AF621-54B7-417F-9761-A0B412085D52
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2018)

La partition de secours -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


a récupéré le bon index. Ton problème est résolu.


----------



## Framor59 (20 Mars 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> La partition de secours -->
> 
> ```
> 3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
> ...


Un grand merci !!
Tu as passé du temps à me dépanner et je t'en suis sincèrement reconnaissant !
Où as-tu appris tout ça ?
Y a t'il des livres de références qui rentrent à ce point dans le système ?
Si oui lesquels ?
Si je peux te rendre service un jour, ce sera avec plaisir !
Bien cordialement
Franck


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2018)

Content pour toi d'avoir pu te dépanner. Tu avais un problème tout à fait insolite > exigeant quelques acrobaties pour le résoudre.

Je n'ai pas de formation informatique et je ne lis aucun livre d'informatique. J'ai une formation littéraire (langues anciennes), philosophique et logique (incluant la logique mathématique). Je retraduis les questions informatiques dans le cadre qui m'est familier et l'habitude aidant ça marche jusqu'à une certaine limite.


----------



## Framor59 (20 Mars 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Content pour toi d'avoir pu te dépanner. Tu avais un problème tout à fait insolite > exigeant quelques acrobaties pour le résoudre.
> 
> Je n'ai pas de formation informatique et je ne lis aucun livre d'informatique. J'ai une formation littéraire (langues anciennes), philosophique et logique (incluant la logique mathématique). Je retraduis les questions informatiques dans le cadre qui m'est familier et l'habitude aidant ça marche jusqu'à une certaine limite.


Et bien force est de constater que ça a marché aujourd'hui encore !!
Encore merci pour ta précieuse aide !


----------



## Max_Maxeper (19 Février 2021)

shyra a dit:


> "Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque. Veuillez exécuter Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur."
> C'est ce que mon mac book air me marque lors de l'installation de windows 10.
> Je sais que plusieurs postes ont déjà traîtés le sujet mais aucun ne m'a aidé.
> J'ai déjà utilisé les manipulations suivantes :
> ...


Bonjour,
J'ai le même problème ,BootCamp me met "
Mon disque n’a pas pu être partitionné (BootCamp)"​Comment faire pour que cela redevienne normal pour avoir Windows 10 ?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2021)

Bonjour *Max*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)

tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *16è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## Stronox (31 Mars 2021)

Bonjour à tous !

Comme de nombreux, je suis moi aussi face à ce problème d'impossibilité de partitionner le disque sous bootcamp.
Pour info, j'avais déjà installé une partition il y a plusieurs mois, sans soucis ; J'ai par la suite supprimé celle ci via l'utilitaire bootcamp.
Je retrouve ce fameux message d'erreur en essayant de réinstaller à nouveau windows.

En lançant la fameuse ligne de code que tu proposes macomaniac pour afficher les différents disques, j'ai :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk1s1
   2:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.1 GB    disk1s1s1
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Data⁩     97.7 GB    disk1s2
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 365.9 MB   disk1s3
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.9 MB   disk1s4
   6:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 GB     disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +6.3 GB     disk2
```

Qu'en pensez vous ?

J'ai un macbook pro 2019 (pas de puce M1).

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse !!


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2021)

Bonjour *Stronox*

Passe la commande expérimentale (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 200g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

qui rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* à *200 Go* > crée une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *50 Go* en format *FAT-32* > affiche la configuration interne résultante

Poste le retour intégral de la commande. En cas d'échec => on saura pourquoi.


----------



## Stronox (1 Avril 2021)

Bonjour Macomaniac, et merci pour ta réponse très rapide !

Voici pour la réponse de la commande : 


```
maxime@MacBook-Pro ~ % diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 200g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 50 685 575 168 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 200 000 000 000 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 119 470 555 136 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by storagekitd (1677.50.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-35C699ADD439C653A3B09EBD8A30FBD366881244EB7C82207A2E135362FCCB7F)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the file extent tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Data was formatted by asr (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
error: Cross Check : ExtentRef physical extent (0x2e39514 + 2816) has kind APFS_KIND_UPDATE but was not referenced previously
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: apfs_fs_alloc_count is not valid (expected 23854202, actual 23857018)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by asr (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by asr (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs_boot_util (1677.50.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Update was formatted by com.apple.Mobile (1677.50.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2e39514+2816) bitmap address (0x50fff)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 250 685 575 168 to 200 000 000 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s3: 12371216 sectors in 1546402 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=4096 spc=8 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=48904960 drv=0x80 bsec=12374272 bspf=1511 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         200.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨BOOTCAMP⁩                50.7 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +200.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk1s1
   2:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.1 GB    disk1s1s1
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Data⁩     97.7 GB    disk1s2
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 365.9 MB   disk1s3
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.9 MB   disk1s4
   6:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      2.1 GB     disk1s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2021)

Aucune erreur n'a été trouvée dans l'*apfs*. Et voici le résultat -->

```
3:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨BOOTCAMP⁩                50.7 GB    disk0s3
```

partition de *50 Go* créée.

Passe la commande à effet inverse :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

la commande supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* et à sa partition de base > ré-affiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour.


----------



## Stronox (1 Avril 2021)

Voici le retour ! 


```
maxime@MacBook-Pro ~ % diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list internal
Started erase on disk0s3 (BOOTCAMP)
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 50 685 575 168 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 250 685 575 168 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 684 547 072 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by storagekitd (1677.50.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-35C699ADD439C653A3B09EBD8A30FBD366881244EB7C82207A2E135362FCCB7F)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the file extent tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Data was formatted by asr (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
error: Cross Check : ExtentRef physical extent (0x2e39514 + 2816) has kind APFS_KIND_UPDATE but was not referenced previously
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: apfs_fs_alloc_count is not valid (expected 23879377, actual 23882193)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by asr (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by asr (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs_boot_util (1677.50.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Update was formatted by com.apple.Mobile (1677.50.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x2e39514+2816) bitmap address (0x52a1b)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 200 000 000 000 to 250 685 575 168 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk1s1
   2:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.1 GB    disk1s1s1
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Data⁩     97.8 GB    disk1s2
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 365.9 MB   disk1s3
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.9 MB   disk1s4
   6:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      2.1 GB     disk1s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2021)

Retour à la situation de départ bien effectué. Pas de problème de repartitionnement / départitionnement.

- relance l'Assistant BootCamp : est-ce que tu as toujours un blocage ?​


----------



## Stronox (1 Avril 2021)

Je viens d'essayer à l'instant, oui toujours la même erreur : "Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné"


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2021)

Quelle taille demandes-tu pour la partition *BOOTCAMP* ?


----------



## Stronox (1 Avril 2021)

J'ai le choix de 42 à 114 Go ; J'ai essayé les deux extrêmes, et j'ai le même message dans tous les cas.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2021)

Fais le test suivant -->

- redémarre >les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées pour ouvrir la session de secours. Quand tu as l'écran aux 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'Utilitaire de disque. Presse la pastille : " *Présentation*" et sélectionne : "*Afficher tous les appareils*". Sélectionne ensuite le *Conteneur apfs* > et fais un *S.O.S.* dessus pour réparer le système de fichiers *apfs* global.​
Redémarre ensuite normalement > et ta session réouverte => refais un test de partitionnement avec l'Assistant BootCamp en demandant par exemple *80 Go*.


----------



## Stronox (1 Avril 2021)

Je viens d'essayer, ça a fonctionné !!
Un *énorme *merci à toi !!

Par curiosité, pourrais tu me dire d'ou venait le problème ? 
Aussi, penses que je pourrais à l'avenir supprimer cette partition pour en créer une plus petite que 90Go sans avoir de soucis ?

Encore merci !!!


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2021)

Content pour toi !

- la réparation de l'*apfs* depuis la session de secours a peut-être corrigé des détails qui bloquaient l'Assistant BootCamp. Pourtant le repartitionnement fonctionnait sans ça. Je ne peux pas pointer exactement la raison du problème.​​- les tests qu'on a faits ont montré que tu peux très bien supprimer la partition *BOOTCAMP* et récupérer son espace au *Conteneur apfs*. Si tu veux le faire > passe par l'Assistant BootCamp et pas par l'Utilitaire de disque. Et tu dois pouvoir recréer une partition *BOOTCAMP* plus modeste en taille.​


----------



## Locke (2 Avril 2021)

Stronox a dit:


> Aussi, penses que je pourrais à l'avenir supprimer cette partition pour en créer une plus petite que 90Go sans avoir de soucis ?


Comme mentionné en réponse        #168      il faudra impérativement relancer Assistant Boot Camp pour faire la suppression d'une partition Windows. Ne jamais utiliser Utilitaire de disque pour la supprimer sous peine de retrouver le même problème. Si une partition Windows est trop petite ou trop grande, le seul logiciel capable d'agrandir/rétrécir une partition est *Camptune*. Ne jamais utiliser Utilitaire de disque sous peine de perdre les informations de macOS et/ou de Windows.


----------

